# post your favorite baby pic!



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonnie at about 8 weeks:










p.s. i apologize if this is a redundant topic...i'm at work and i'm bored :?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

aww, Bonnie is so cute!!  








Here's Cooper at probably about 12wks


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont have any  
I will look at everyone else's instead :lol:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is Mo at about 9.5 wks The one of my avatar is on the way home from Pismo Beach at 8.5 weeks.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo at 9 weeks 










STITCHY!! at 7 weeks


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i was sorting through photos and have a gorgous jacob baby pic i gotta get my b/friend to scan it and tykes baby photos then il post them along with rubys and hunnis


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sandy











Koke


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Taken the first day I had Teddy, he was 13 weeks.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm i dont have any! i enjoy looking at everyone elses though!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Gorgeous pics everyone. I do love baby photos. Here is Ivy at 7 weeks when I got her.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge with his favorite toy, and Flower.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Such cute pictures of Fudge & Flower.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

This is the photo from the breeder's website that told me Cooper (4 weeks old) was going to be MY dog:










And this is Cooper during the first week I had him - he's 7 weeks in these photos:

Eating Mom's shoe:










Attacking the video camera:










And this one was from about 3-4 months of age:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco at 8 weeks of age: 











Lola - I'm not sure what age but she was still teeny:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Look at Fudge! So cute!!!

I don't have any of Buster, he was 8 months old when I got him. But here is Mr. Peepers about 9-10 weeks. :wink:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Heres my PBNJ !


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I never realized how cool Mr. Peepers face-markings are!! He's so cute!!!

And Bosco :love10: Lola is adorable as well

PB&J'sMom - you had 3 puppies at one time! I bet they were a handful! That pic of them all sleeping is adorable!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Thanks Meg. :wink: I know I'm biased :lol: but I think they are perfect!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is my favorite of Yoshi, we got him at 9wks and that is his age in this picture.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Neeko at roughly 14 weeks old - and his finally grown into his ears!!  :roll:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aaawww look at Yoshi's ears!! so cute

Here tyson the day i got him


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

jumba at about 6 or 7 weeks old with his little sister











and chiwi at 11 weeks old


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Tyson with Eeyore is just so cute.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

first day at her new home Princess-Ella


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

*I Love this topic ... why? Because Charley was such a CUTE baby!!

These are all of Charley at 6 or 7 weeks!!! :love10: *


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love these baby pic threads! What a gorgeous bunch of pups we have here. They're just unbelievable!!! :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

These pictures are soooo adorable!!! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

This is the most enjoyable thread...so many beautiful babies !


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

The first picture I ever saw of Tyke. He is 7.5 weeks in this pic.










My favourite one I took is this one. He is 10 weeks old in it.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG! This is the best thread yet! So many adorable babies. I love Neeko's ears. I know I've said it before, but I am such a sucker for puppy ears! Here is a picture of Pedro the day he came home. He was about 3 months old.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

This is the cutest thread...all the babies are adorable!!! :lol:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh i found another I just had to post!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

This is the first picture *I* remember taking of Britney! I don't really know how old she was here. 











Miss Butterfly at 3 weeks, when the Main Main family members got to see her and her brothers and sisters at the yard sale we were having! 










And here she is when she was still 3 weeks old here at our house, she visited for about 2 hours.








[/b]


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Here's Tucker at about 11 weeks. It was our first in person meeting. 









Here is a pic from the breeder's website, it was this pic that made me want to come out and see him instead of another I had been interested in... love at first sight! I am not sure how old he is here but its under 11 wks...


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Here is Little Pedro... who went unnamed for a whole month.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That second pic of Pedro is to die for... he is just so teeny!! :love4:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Fantastic thread...I WANT MORE MORE MORE!

Stef, where are you and Roo?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I cabnt choose a favvv!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

*My babies (when they actually were babies)*

Tyson, Chloe, and Leila babies :love7:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: My babies (when they actually were babies)*



i love my cheese said:


> Tyson, Chloe, and Leila babies :love7:


They are GORGEOUS! 8) I'm jealous that you have three Chi's!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Great thread but I want all the babies, they look really cute.
I am getting all broody. (Is that how you spell it)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Romeo now lol in his Giant jacket that he cant walk in ( 16 weeks old)

Then romeo at 9 weeks old- the second day we had him Hes such a chubby lol

Romeo in my hands at I have no idea now lol 4 weeks?


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

This is Eddy when we first got him.












Emma was already a year old when we got her


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG Stef that first pic of Romeo is to die for.....How cute?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww so sweet!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm in love with Romeo!!! :love4: 

If you ever get tired of him, just send him to me!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> OMG Stef that first pic of Romeo is to die for.....How cute?


thanks- he looks similar to your trinity? huh!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I'm in love with Romeo!!! :love4:
> 
> If you ever get tired of him, just send him to me!!


  you know like a year ago when i proper wanted a chi I used to sooo love watching coopers videos (before i even knew you!)- the way he pounced I wanted my pup to pounce like that  pounce like cooper- and hes personality in the vids! coopers addictive! I loved the one with him chewing your laces and hes so excited/nervous hes shivering lol but hes brave and continues to chew up your laces. btw my roo now pounces like that well on the lead in the high grass!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I will have to look around for old pics of Chico...I have several of Angelo but I can't post them from this computer for some reason.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> awww so sweet!


that was at eddy and emma!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a adorable bunch of sweet babies!!!  Here is Chloe at 3months old. :shock:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

sjc said:


> What a adorable bunch of sweet babies!!!  Here is Chloe at 3months old. :shock:


Omigoodness chloe's so cute!! Great picture.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Heres my faaaaaavorite baby pic of my Lex.  :love4:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

sjc said:


> What a adorable bunch of sweet babies!!!  Here is Chloe at 3months old. :shock:


That is the cutest thing I've ever seen in my whole life. :love7: 
If you ever want to give her to me, I won't object.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


> Heres my faaaaaavorite baby pic of my Lex.  :love4:


I ♥ Lex's one white paw & one tan paw. What a handsome boy.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ILOVE THIS PIC OF MOKA! 8 WEEKS









AND THIS ONE ON JEMINI - SHE'S STILL A PUPPY SO THESE ARE OLD TO YOU GUYS


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> TiffsLilChi said:
> 
> 
> > Heres my faaaaaavorite baby pic of my Lex.  :love4:
> ...



Lex is precious!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is Hershey the day I got him. Aug 5th this year. Right at about 6 weeks of age.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's some of Taco when he was 8 weeks old:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I love seeing all the baby pics!!  

Heres a couple of Piper at 10 weeks and Charlie Bear at about 8 weeks.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina was 3 months when we got her so these are the only baby pics I have of her. I took them at my grans house.

This is the picture the "breeder" took of her. She looked almost completely white.









This was taken the first week we had her.









She was about 4-5months here.









Boss is still a baby, but I'll gladly post his pics anyway lol

The day my bf brought him home at 6wks.









And then at 8wks.

















I had to post some of Lilo too since I've got em 

I think she was about 8wks here...I don't know though.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Millie @ 5 weeks (i think) breeder sent pics every week!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I want a chi  

Yours are all so adorable...keep th pics coming

:wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWW

How cute.....my goodness...seeing those pics have me wanting another baby...LOL

Here is Gizzie at 10 weeks


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> Lina was 3 months when we got her so these are the only baby pics I have of her. I took them at my grans house.
> 
> This is the picture the "breeder" took of her. She looked almost completely white.
> 
> ...


That second picture of Lina is classic. She looks so playful & fun! 
Boss is such a ham!


----------

